# Hunting Morning or Afternoon



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it better to hunt in the am or pm. I have always hunted in the morning myself but considering an afternoon hunt.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

all depends on what you see while scouting, or what the weather south or north of you is doing. Better be hunting all day if there is a 20 mph south wind i know that much!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If you have birds staged in the area,I'd hunt the morning as long as you can possibly stay in the field. If you are after migrators,I'd hunt the afternoon and get there as early as possible. We've never shot ALOT of birds after about 4:30 or so. However,we run traffic and don't target a specific X . Hunt when ya can and stay out as long as you can.

Alex


----------



## Go4Ducks2 (Aug 29, 2010)

You should hunt 1/2 hour before sunrise til 1/2 hour after sundown.....no breaks for the diehards....you never
know when they will decide to come pouring in.

Go early, stay late!!


----------



## brandtr (Mar 3, 2004)

Go4Ducks2 said:


> You should hunt 1/2 hour before sunrise til 1/2 hour after sundown.....no breaks for the diehards....you never
> know when they will decide to come pouring in.
> 
> Go early, stay late!!


Go4Ducks2 is right you cant shoot any snows if your not in the field. We stay out all day as well.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

1/2hr before sunrise to 1/2 hr past sunset 
Dumped em at all hours of the day


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

I AGREE WITH BLUEGOOSE. PACK A LUNCH. YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN ITS TIME.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of my best spring shoots happend between 12 and 3.


----------



## outdoorsportfan (Feb 25, 2011)

before sunset, my idea


----------

